# how long do you think it take for random loud seed out of thea bag to grow



## pittsborogrower (Jun 1, 2012)

_"I NEED AN ANSWER BAD" _[/B]QUESTION[/B]:i assk because thats what im doing my 1 month & a week old female plant hAS SMELL to it is it suppose to have smell that early my 2 1/2 month old female plant she dont even have a smell but she has the little white hairs. oh i was wondering is that bad that the big plant doesnt have smell but the younger one does???*? and by the way its my first time[/B]*


----------

